# Enter the Fist



## cakehole22 (Aug 6, 2002)

Did anybody here see Kung Pow: Enter the Fist? If youre familiar with kung fu films, its wet-your-pants funny. Basically, the spoof was made by taking a 70s Hong Kong martial arts film and replacing the main character with a new actor via blue screen, as well as editing in a bunch of other stuff, like a guy with a boombox playing music and dancing in the background during fight scenes, and a bug that flies into the kung fu masters mouth right before he starts coughing. Its all really well done. Except the dubbing, which is supposed to be bad, of course. I just received the DVD, which was released last week. The extra features are very creative and just as funny as the film. 

It makes me wonder if thats where movie parodies are headed, if pretty soon lots of people will be using technology to stick some new stuff in or change some stuff around. Woody Allen did it with Whats Up Tiger Lilly?, and Steve Martin with Dead Men Dont Wear Plaid. So thats, what, one per decade? Maybe the licensing is too steep to do it much. Its kind of like Mystery Science Theater, only more dynamic. I hope we see some more. Titanic would be a prime candidate. What else? 

CC


----------



## Kirk (Aug 6, 2002)

I thought it was hysterical as well!  The dialogue was great!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 7, 2002)

See also this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=815


----------



## cakehole22 (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks arnisador, Ill check it out and add my 2cents. 

Kirk, what about the /other/ 6 audio tracks, . I dig the one with the original dialogue spoken by both English and Chinese actors prior to the dubbing, completely silly stuff.  Also the track, where English Gents read all of the dialogue even the Weeooos, Weeooos !   

CC


----------

